# how much did/will you spend on your dress?



## littlelady23

I've found 'the' dress, however it's at least twice how much I wanted to spend. but it's perfect. so I'm just wondering how much everyone has spent on their special dress, or is going to spend and wether I'm being a bit ridiculous spending such a big amount on a dress I'll wear twice (getting married abroad and having a reception back here) xxx


----------



## aly888

Exactly, you'll only buy and wear a wedding dress once (or twice with you) so make it as special as can be. Whether that means you spend £50 or £5000 shouldn't matter. If its the dress you love and you can't see yourself in anything other than this dress then go for it. 

Of course there are other options to getting your hands on this dress. Have you looked for ex samples of it? You can get huge discounts by buying that way (my dress is ex sample. I saved over £2k off the price!!). Or you can get one of these Chinese companies to make a replica for under £100. Lots of ladies on here have bought Chinese dresses and say their quality is pretty good :)


----------



## dani_tinks

It depends on your budget I suppose but if you've budgeted to spend lots on your dress and it's your dream one then go for it!
Mine was £600 reduced which thankfully my lovely Mum bought for me :)


----------



## littlelady23

thanks ladies. I think I'm going to go for it as my mum and mil to be are give me £1000 towards it so I'll only really need to put about 600 to it. I just can't see myself feeling as good as I did in any other dress xx


----------



## dani_tinks

:) sounds like it's THE one :) best of luck x


----------



## Lauren25

I've found 2 dresses and they are both just under £1400!!
OH said I had about £1000 so he wasn't too sure we could afford it because alterations are on top but I've told him I've worked out the budget, cut and saved on some bits and I'm having one of them no matter what!

I think if you've found the dress then you'll do anything to afford it!


----------



## booflebump

Too much - over 2k but it was worth every single penny for feeling like a princess on the day


----------



## Pandora11

I was hoping to spend £500ish.. im not a really girly girl and hardly own any dresses but then when i tried this one on it was WOW lol it was perfect, 'the one'. i got it for £750, the shop keeper me 50% off lol If it's right. it's right. you don't want to look in the mirror on your wedding day wishing for the other!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi Littlelady. :) I spent about $800 on my dress. It was WAY out of budget, but I knew it was the one as soon as I put it on. I tried on dresses that were in my budget after that, but nothing else compared. I would suggest maybe cutting the cost of something else, like favors or shoes or centerpieces, to compensate for the price. You just _know_ when it's your dress. Good luck!!


----------



## dizzy65

hello we spent about $910 thats taxes included


----------



## mummytori

Mine was £625


----------



## Embo78

I really don't want to spend more than £500 on mine


----------



## littlelady23

update - the dress is mine! I went back today with my mum and she loved it and I still loved it, so my mum put the deposit down. berketex had 20% off so I ended up getting over £300 off, although I had to get extra length added to the dress so that was £65 which overall brought it to about £1300. I knew when I put it on again that it was the one xxx


----------



## aly888

Yay :happydance: congrat huni. Feels good having a dress doesn't it :) x


----------



## littlelady23

thank u! it sure does! xx


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I had a budget of £750 and I put THE dress on. Cried. Fell in love. It was £1050 but I'd have not been happy in second best so we worked a little harder do I could have the perfect dress.


----------



## teacup

Mine was £435. I tried about 8 on, and luckily my most favourite was also the cheapest!


----------



## kyrabeth

Mine was £830 but luckily my nan said she wanted to buy my dress. It is beautiful though and even though originally i said i'd have a cheap ex demo or something dress everything changed when i started shopping!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Littlelady, glad you got your dream dress, mine came in just under budget at £999. I love it! It is so perfect


----------



## miss h

I got mine custom made from china... cost me £100 including matching veil and petticoat. I then had to spend a further £90 on getting it taken in as I lost a bit of weight. My dress was THE DRESS for me. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151939674270577&set=a.10151939664320577.879585.660270576&type=3&theater


----------



## Melbelle02

$500
$600 max.
I'm a budget bride.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Melbelle02 said:


> $500
> $600 max.
> I'm a budget bride.

You say that now, but wait until you find the dream dress that costs $1100 ;)


----------



## miss h

Fizzyfefe said:


> Melbelle02 said:
> 
> 
> $500
> $600 max.
> I'm a budget bride.
> 
> You say that now, but wait until you find the dream dress that costs $1100 ;)Click to expand...

If you do find your dream dress and you have the time... get it made-to-measure via china (ebay). I found a dress I quite liked in a shop costing £850. The silly shop assistant then told me I had to order it quickly as they all come from china. So, I went online and found the exact same dress direct from the supplier for £200. The dress I actually went for would probably sell in the shop for about £1200 and it only cost me £90. :happydance:


----------



## Fizzyfefe

miss h said:


> Fizzyfefe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melbelle02 said:
> 
> 
> $500
> $600 max.
> I'm a budget bride.
> 
> You say that now, but wait until you find the dream dress that costs $1100 ;)Click to expand...
> 
> If you do find your dream dress and you have the time... get it made-to-measure via china (ebay). I found a dress I quite liked in a shop costing £850. The silly shop assistant then told me I had to order it quickly as they all come from china. So, I went online and found the exact same dress direct from the supplier for £200. The dress I actually went for would probably sell in the shop for about £1200 and it only cost me £90. :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow, I wish I would've known that months ago! How awesome for you. :)


----------



## PitaKat

I didn't end up getting THE dress. I tried it on. It was fabulous. SO so very fabulous. It was Maggie Sottero, and it was half off, but even then it was a ways out of my price range (the assistant at the store insisted I try it on, even though i told her it was out of my price range. So I did :haha:)

I ended up buying a dress for $200. It wasn't THE dress, but it was pretty, and affordable, and I still looked beautiful. 

And in hind-sight, since our wedding was more low-key, the Maggie Sottero dress would've been way over the top.


----------

